# Kai, silver beige miniature poodle at 8 months



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I am jealous of those who are participating in the 52 weeks photo threads! What fun! I take a ton of photos, but at random times and am gone enough that I would feel like a failure missing weeks here and there. So, I'll just keep posting a photo here and there as I have been.
This is a photo of Kai last night as he lay by the fireplace. It made him look so rich and dark. Sometimes I think, wow, he is so brown! Then when I shower and dry him, I can see all the color change in his legs as I blow him dry. 

Kai at 8 months by maryac58, on Flickr

Not really sure why I'm even showing this photo, not proud of my fast grooming job. His puppy feathers were dancing to and fro on his head way too much for me and I couldn't take it any more and starting grooming when I really didn't have the proper time. Oh well, hair grows.

Kai at 8 months by maryac58, on Flickr
Wish I could have gotten a photo with his wonderful tail up, but when I asked him to get up on the bed and to stay, he got bummed because he thought we were going to play, not take photos!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I just love Kai he keeps getting more stunning all the time.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What are you talking about, bad hair job. I think he looks Fantastic!!!! I cant even see where you think you did a bad grooming. I love him! He has become so mature looking!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

He is just gorgeous! I swear, I am so in love with Kai.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmmmm. . . he's such a handsome boy! I swear if there weren't other things in the picture that are bigger than him, I'd swear he was a standard from looking at him.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no way! You should be proud in every way! He looks amazing!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I just love Kai he keeps getting more stunning all the time.


Thanks! I have loved watching him mature. I have to pinch myself sometimes to think I've got a miniature, who is so wonderful.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> What are you talking about, bad hair job. I think he looks Fantastic!!!! I cant even see where you think you did a bad grooming. I love him! He has become so mature looking!!


Oh gosh, thanks! I like a nice tidy rump, and I didn't manage to get it quite right this time, too much distraction and in a hurry. I guess I have found my version of a Scandinavian for now. Not sure how to trim around the head though. Yes, mature looking! Next week his jelly beans will be gone!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> Mmmmm. . . he's such a handsome boy! I swear if there weren't other things in the picture that are bigger than him, I'd swear he was a standard from looking at him.


I hear that quite a bit! I do love his size.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm in love with his face!! I don't think he can take a bad picture, and you're groom job looks great to me._


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> He is just gorgeous! I swear, I am so in love with Kai.


I love, that you love him! I feel the same!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow he is so stunning! I agree about the comments on his maturity- he is really growing up nicely. He really does look like a little standard.  He is so so handsome...  I think your groom looks great!! For being in a hurry, you sure make him look amazing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful boy!! I love watching Kai grow up. Funny how he looks darker in that photo than Millie was at 8 months and she really is a brown! 

It will be so fun to look back at these pictures as he clears!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Awwwhhh. He is SO cute! Nice color now, it will be interesting to see how he clears.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Kai is beautiful! Even if you don't participate in the 52 weeks, please post pictures when you can. Your photography is amazing and I love looking at all your poodles!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As one "miniature mom" to another, I have to admit to having _major _envy of you! Kai is _spectacular_ and as for your grooming, well, all I do is brush my boy's ears, tail and teeth; you positively shame me--but I love it!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

All I can say is WOW,WOW, WOW!!!! He is a beautiful boy!


----------

